# 2 week work trip to Dubai, with criminal record



## NorthDakota22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello, I've read many posts here but none that definitively addresses my dilemma.

I work for a retail chain that has recently sold a franchise in Dubai. A team from the United States, to include me, will be traveling to Dubai for two weeks.

Question #1) What type of Visa will this require? Does a US Passport grant me 30 days, to visit AND work?

Question #2) Will a felony conviction (over 10 years old, no drug trafficking, etc) affect my entrance into Dubai?

Question #3) Can UAE officials even see a US felony conviction?



Lastly, the group who is opening the franchise in Dubai is partially financially backed by the Prince.

Question #3) Will this association make it likely that the Dubai group themselves will conduct individual background checks?

Question #4) Will this association make it more likely that the potential property they choose to open in will conduct individual background checks?



Thank you, I greatly appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## lw2304 (Jan 30, 2014)

In my opinion it shouldnt be a problem.
1) Yes you wil get a 30 day visa.
2 & 3) I highly doubt it, I dont know of anyone whos been turned away from Dubai because of previous convictions. I dont think they even check, unless you have an outstanding arrest warrent you'll be fine.

I wouldnt worry about it and enjoy Dubai. 
Just dont break the law while your here.


----------

